# 82 and 80 years old



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

https://reviews.mtbr.com/video-82-year-old-alf-and-80-year-old-mountain-bike


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

fc said:


> https://reviews.mtbr.com/video-82-year-old-alf-and-80-year-old-mountain-bike
> 
> 
> View attachment 1228818


Awesome! Props to Alf. I aspire to be like him when I'm 80.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Is he on here.

He should be.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

All, please note, he's NOT riding a frgn ebike! I'm not just saying, I'm saying!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Move to the ebike forum!

Awesome dude!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

posted a couple days ago but Alf's story is worthy his own thread 

https://forums.mtbr.com/fifty-years-old/never-too-old-1087760.html#post13910986


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> posted a couple days ago but Alf's story is worthy his own thread
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/fifty-years-old/never-too-old-1087760.html#post13910986


Agreed, here's another inspirational couple.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=279659212625589&id=238489056285683&_rdr


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Got to keep moving


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice article and videos. I'm not particularly a fan of Ebikes, but I completely agree that that is an appropriate use for one. Ride on!


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Eighty is the new Fifty.

Alf isn't just riding, he's looking good doing it. Moves around on the bike like he knows what he's doing.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Keep on riding. There's no reason we all can't be like him barring any unusual events.

All things being equal, given the time and commitment, we can be in stellar health at 80 or 82 and continue to ride.


----------

